# Dirt/clear water



## Shawn123 (Jan 24, 2013)

Seachem purigen in a filter is good at keeping water clear.


----------



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

Your soil will color the water less and less as time goes on. What is it capped with?
Water changes can help, but don't go crazy. Try a 30% change and give it a few days.

Purigen will help, but won't always clear up the water completely. It depends on the tank and how much color there is in the water, and from what.
I have a 37 gallon with a piece of driftwood that kicks of tannins - the purigen keeps it less on the yellow side, but hardly crystal clear. This will improve after a time when the wood is putting out less tannins.


----------



## bpb (Mar 8, 2011)

I'm having the same issue. My tank is dirted for about 2 months now and the water is so cloudy and stained. I didn't have this issue with my last dirt tank so I don't know what's up. Maybe the new substrate is causing new tank syndrome. I've got alot more algae than I'm used to


----------



## Patriot (Dec 22, 2010)

What size is the cap? Too big and tanins will leach through. 

Sent from my Galaxy Note 2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## AirstoND (Jun 17, 2011)

Carbon/coal chips in your filter media helps reduce tannins. There are a lot of dissolved minerals so it will be a good idea to use 25-50% deionized or distilled water in your water changes.

Check your pH


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Tanks for your answers!

I have been running this tank for some time now and it is looking good. I dont have a real problem with tannis but the water just dont seem as clear as my earlier tanks without dirt substrate, the water get just a tint yellow over time (a couple of months). I am using fine sand as cap.

I have the impression that it is normal that dirt tanks not have the same clear water as tanks with inert substrate.

I just want to ask the users of this forum that have been running dirt tanks over time if they get the same clear water as planted tanks without dirt substrate?

Jnad


----------



## tiggity (Feb 21, 2012)

Mine is clear. It was yellow for a while, but once I added 2 bags of Purigen, it cleared up in a week


----------

